# Is PrintMojo still in Business?



## Searching (May 2, 2018)

We have inventory with them but cannot contact PrintMojo. Phone number changed and the changed phone number is disconnected???


----------



## bewulf (May 18, 2018)

Their last post on Facebook was in 2017 so I don't think so....


----------



## Searching (May 2, 2018)

Thank you. After what I discovered I did not believe they were still in business. Needed a confirmation and I appreciate yours.


----------

